# 13 Bears, 1 Pig, and a Raccoon



## David Baxter PhD (May 13, 2011)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 13, 2011)

I've watched this three times. It just cracks me up: "What the hell was a pig doing there?", "Why were they sitting?"


----------



## Andy (May 13, 2011)

That's a pretty brave pig. With all that pot around, those bears could get the munchies!mg:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (May 13, 2011)

MMMMMMmmmmmm...  bacon.


----------

